# Need Website with Medical Codes



## boykin4 (Feb 15, 2003)

I want to know what all the numerical codes mean that the doctor writes down each time I see him. I dont think I am being told everything. Does anyone know where i can get the meaning to the code numbers?I would really appreciate it.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi boykins:Some simple questions don't have simple answers.I am assuming that you are referring to the HIPAA codes for the US. If that's the case, then this is what you are asking for:


> quote: The code sets being proposed as initial HIPAA standards are all de facto standards already in use by most health plans, health care clearinghouses, and health care providers. They are:ICD-9-CM: The International Classification of Diseases, Ninth Revision, Clinical Modification (ICD-9-CM), classifies both diagnoses (Volumes 1 & 2) and procedures (Volume 3). All hospitals and ambulatory care settings use this classification to capture diagnoses for administrative transactions. The ICD-9-CM procedure system is used for all inpatient procedure coding for administrative transactions.CPT-4: Physician Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) is used by all physicians to code their services for administrative transactions. CPT-4 is level one of the Health Care Financing Administration Procedure Coding System (HCPCS).Alpha-numeric HCPCS: Alpha-numeric Health Care Financing Administration Procedure Coding System (HCPCS) contains codes for medical equipment, injectable drugs, transportation services, and other services not found in CPT-4. Alpha-numeric codes are level 2 of HCPCS. They are used in ambulatory settings.CDT-2: Current Dental Terminology (CDT) is used for reporting dental services. CDT-2 codes are also included in alpha-numeric HCPCS with a first digit of D.NDC: National Drug Codes (NDC) are used for reporting prescription drugs in pharmacy transactions and some claims by health claim professionals.


It was taken from the HMA's HIPAA Resource Page If you are looking for just the ICD-9-CM codes, you may have to buy them. This site tells you how.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

There are websites that list the codes. Search under the federal government web pages or use "ICD-9 in google or something. I used to use a website for work that has all these codes listed but no longer have it bookmarked. I know that they are out there. Otherwise there are big reference books that are published but I do not know if they are available for the public. For example a code of 714.0 designates Rheumatoid Arthritis, 710.0 is Lupus, etc.....Just now found this site, haven't tried it out to see if it works but wanted to quick get it in before my edit function stops working. http://icd9cm.chrisendres.com/ but searching in google using "ICD-9" brought up many websites. I think you will find one that works.Just tried the website and it works well. Under diseases and procedures option, type in the number (for example 714.0) in the blank search box. The diagnosis Rheumatoid Arthritis comes up.


----------

